
The Mystery of Zach, New Zealand’s All-Too-miraculous Medical AI - Nition
https://thespinoff.co.nz/the-mystery-of-zach-new-zealands-all-too-miraculous-medical-ai/
======
TwentyofTime
It does sound a lot like an imposer story.

Actually, it reminds me of something we saw in the Netherlands not too long
ago. On television, a so-called cybersecurity expert was introduced as the
"superwoman of cyber security". When she then started talking about how DDOS
attacks on banks would be a prelude to ATMs spitting out money, it was quite
hard to take her seriously.

That wasn't enough though. She closed off her interview with the remark that a
'smart blockchain' would soon be able to fix all of our security concerns.

As it turns out, the woman was unknown in the cybersecurity space in the
Netherlands, with no digital footprint. She had recently written a book with a
former member of parliament on the basics of cybersecurity. The online book
sales were spammed by fake positive reviews and it turned out to be mostly
plagiarised a little while later.

I suspect that there's a growing trend underneath the few cases such as this.
Imposters will become more common as general awareness of such topics starts
to grow, with its accompanying lack of depth.

I could only find a source in Dutch, as it was a local incident, but here it
is: [https://saltmines.nl/2018/01/31/het-cyber-verhaal-van-
rian-v...](https://saltmines.nl/2018/01/31/het-cyber-verhaal-van-rian-van-
rijbroek-nieuwsuur-en-waarom-het-niet-klopt/)

